# What's your favorite smoking style?



## DaNuggz (Oct 9, 2017)

Just wondering what your favorite smoking style is? This has probably been brought up a few times. I used to prefer Swishers but switched to bowls. I am interested in wax but haven't gotten the chance yet.


----------



## ktmac20 (Oct 11, 2017)

Depending on the circumstances either I like a CO2 oil vape pen from specific providers or my own grown flower in an Scientific Inhalations cotton and carbon filtered water pipe! CO2 vape is more for convenience!

Cheers


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 11, 2017)

I lick the paper, combust and inhale with the weed rolled in it.


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Oct 12, 2017)

pretty well everything but blunts, mainly flowers for me not super into concentrates, lately I've been hitting the dry herb vape, gives off superior flavour


----------



## KrazyG (Oct 12, 2017)

Big fat reefer and the odd hot knife on special occasions.


----------



## DaNuggz (Oct 12, 2017)

I started off on blunts the was on rolling papers fir a while. It was less of a mess.

Hot knife?? To light the blunt?


----------



## DaNuggz (Oct 12, 2017)

Do you feel the C02 vaoe gives you a stronger high?


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)

Joint and another joint and then another joint.


----------



## KrazyG (Oct 12, 2017)

DaNuggz said:


> Hot knife?? To light the blunt?


No you heat the knifes til glowing dab ya weed and inhale through bottomless glass bottle. It wrecks ya


----------



## Dr.Botany (Oct 12, 2017)

BLUNTS!! all day, every day


----------



## ktmac20 (Oct 12, 2017)

DaNuggz said:


> Do you feel the C02 vaoe gives you a stronger high?


Homestly in my opinion...no! Just more convenient! No lighter, no pipe, no smoke, no ash...but also more cannabis and terpene flavor!


----------



## stoned-monkey (Oct 12, 2017)

1)I do love blunts, joints are nice but the wife thinks the joint is microphone and will talk until the joint is out and constant relight is just a waste, blunts will stay lit. 
2)bowls close 2nd
3)have a little gpen for hash, wax, keif, etc. that's nice when its to cold outside to smoke.
I just don't do bongs anymore, but then again I don't smoke in the house so standing outside with a bong is inconvenient.
hookah if people are over and we're sitting around the table.


----------



## tstick (Oct 12, 2017)

When I was younger, I was a social smoker...I smoked joints...They were easy to pass...looked like smoking a cigarette....I wasn't all that concerned with the finer points of effect and flavor...mostly just wanted to hang out with friends and feel connected to the party atmosphere, etc.

As years went by, I got more into smoking through association with some growers and dealers....started to find the higher quality strains...got into more of the science attached to cannabis...started to grow it, study it....Eventually, I became a connoisseur....Got some nice scientific glass pieces, got a Hakko...met people who were into refining....got into the oil...got even more into the science...read everything I could find...

Now? I pretty much smoke by myself. I don't like the stereotypical "stoner" personalities and most non-cannabis people are put off by the look of dabbing....just easier to avoid all that vibe by staying to myself. I have settled onto a very select few flowers...a select few rosins....All smoked or dabbed in glass -never using a direct flame to light anything -always use a Hakko to light my flower....ALWAYS clean my glass after every session! I NEVER smoke anything containing paper, glue or tobacco


----------



## jane621 (Oct 20, 2017)

haha, I appreciate this kind of e-cigs style .


----------



## dankness19 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hits from the bong are my number 1 then everything 2nd


----------



## jane621 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello , which smoking style hits you and to be the No.1 in your heart ? 


dankness19 said:


> Hits from the bong are my number 1 then everything 2nd


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2017)

i too have a fondness for the bong, but i'm experimenting with vaping...hoping for the low or no odor option to take into public with me


----------



## X7GrowerX7 (Oct 24, 2017)

DaNuggz said:


> Just wondering what your favorite smoking style is? This has probably been brought up a few times. I used to prefer Swishers but switched to bowls. I am interested in wax but haven't gotten the chance yet.


Dabbin is amazing hah, I love smoking weed too as I'm a first time grower right now but I've been dabbin for about 2 years now.


----------



## X7GrowerX7 (Oct 24, 2017)

tstick said:


> When I was younger, I was a social smoker...I smoked joints...They were easy to pass...looked like smoking a cigarette....I wasn't all that concerned with the finer points of effect and flavor...mostly just wanted to hang out with friends and feel connected to the party atmosphere, etc.
> 
> As years went by, I got more into smoking through association with some growers and dealers....started to find the higher quality strains...got into more of the science attached to cannabis...started to grow it, study it....Eventually, I became a connoisseur....Got some nice scientific glass pieces, got a Hakko...met people who were into refining....got into the oil...got even more into the science...read everything I could find...
> 
> Now? I pretty much smoke by myself. I don't like the stereotypical "stoner" personalities and most non-cannabis people are put off by the look of dabbing....just easier to avoid all that vibe by staying to myself. I have settled onto a very select few flowers...a select few rosins....All smoked or dabbed in glass -never using a direct flame to light anything -always use a Hakko to light my flower....ALWAYS clean my glass after every session! I NEVER smoke anything containing paper, glue or tobacco


How good is using the hakko to smoke flower? I've just always used a basic lighter


----------



## tstick (Oct 24, 2017)

X7GrowerX7 said:


> How good is using the hakko to smoke flower? I've just always used a basic lighter


Well, IF your glass is clean and your water is filtered (no chlorine) and your bud is sticky and gooey with resin and terpenes, then lighting a bowl with the inner, ceramic heating element of the Hakko, will maximize the flavor. Sometimes, I like to make the whole act of smoking, one of less convenience. I like to make it an involved act -one of preparation. It's more fun.


----------



## CBDHaper (Oct 26, 2017)

I love my times but really liking my new ECB.


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 26, 2017)

Bong, but I've been using a Arizer Extreme Q for a month due to the flu, and I think I love it. My lungs feel WAY cleaner and the high is different in a good way. Still think the bong is my weapon of choice, something about the body high that I really like.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 26, 2017)

I guess I'm oldskool- I still roll joints of flowers haha. I appreciate the taste more now than when I was younger and you can taste a lot more of the essentials of the plants burning flowers in joints. No blunts or flavored papers, I just want to taste weeds. Specially since quitting a 20+ year smoking habit my joints taste a lot better these days.


----------



## Farmer.J (Oct 26, 2017)

French Inhale:
Bowls, joints, dabs or vaping lol I like to French Inhale


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 26, 2017)

Flower smoker here.. I mostly enjoy papers because you get flavor from beginning to end.

To me, most flowers have a deeper longer high with a more complex taste vs concentrates, easier to sleep.


----------



## MarWan (Oct 31, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I guess I'm oldskool- I still roll joints of flowers haha. I appreciate the taste more now than when I was younger and you can taste a lot more of the essentials of the plants burning flowers in joints. No blunts or flavored papers, I just want to taste weeds. Specially since quitting a 20+ year smoking habit my joints taste a lot better these days.


me too 
May I slowly comb your hair sir?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 31, 2017)

MarWan said:


> me too
> May I slowly comb your hair sir?


There isnt a comb currently available that can tame this mane.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

I do a lot of hiking, and I like those really small one hitters that look like a half smoked cig. I bought up a handful and spread them out along the trails I usually hike, so I don't have to carry it back and forth, but just on the trail. But late at night when I'm sure all the day hikers are out of the way, I will burn a joint.


----------



## full of purple (Nov 15, 2017)

For the house I smoke im this mini bong it's great
Or a pipe if I'm camping or on foot etc
If I'm with friends we will smoke blunts or backwoods sometimes wax if we're chilling at the house


----------



## Lite (Nov 15, 2017)

I've never tried dabs or wax before, but I hope to try them someday.

I prefer this. Just this. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Ryry94 (Nov 15, 2017)

Lite said:


> View attachment 4043616 I've never tried dabs or wax before, but I hope to try them someday.
> 
> I prefer this. Just this. Nothing more nothing less.


Nice butt plug


----------



## Lite (Nov 15, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Nice butt plug


 safe storage


----------



## ktmac20 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Nice butt plug


I see what you did there!


----------



## Andrewk420 (Feb 4, 2018)

A bong rip or two is my absolute favorite. If I have friends over or I'm trying to put myself out, I'll roll a blunt. I know they're bad for you, but something about passing a swisher stuffed full of ganja will always have a place in my heart. Too many good times with friends over a blunt to completely out it from my repertoire.


----------



## deep_rob (Feb 4, 2018)

my go-to is always a joint. I rely on vape pens and wax pens for public use and family gatherings. i smoke bowls at the office and at home. Bongs and Dab rigs are special, like for entertaining guests.. and i bring blunts and/or joints when I'm attending a party


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 4, 2018)

Bubbler or small inconspicuous glass bowl at the golf course.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 4, 2018)

Vape pen for when I'm out, joints for flower and I love a nectar collector for my dabs.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 4, 2018)

bong rips, flowers and dabs.

if i must, a glass chillum when away from the house


----------



## too larry (Feb 5, 2018)

I only smoke joints if I'm going to be away from folks for a while. The smell just hangs with you so long. I have all sorts of homemade bowls and one hitters scattered around the farm. But when I'm at work, on the trail, or in the garden, I use one of those one hitters that looks like a cig. I have about half a dozen of the small ones. A mini bic, the one hitter and your stash will fit in an Arctic Altoids tin. Also have sippie cup bongs at all my camps, but I don't use them very often. Too much trouble cleaning them when I'm ripped.


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Feb 16, 2018)

DaNuggz said:


> Just wondering what your favorite smoking style is? This has probably been brought up a few times. I used to prefer Swishers but switched to bowls. I am interested in wax but haven't gotten the chance yet.


Blunt laced with wax


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 16, 2018)

Blunts baby


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

If solo a percolator bong preferibly AK 47
If with ppl a dutchy or philly blunt, preferibly chronic or chocolicious


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)

One gram in a single hemp paper, machine rolled (regular size)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

i've found that applying heat is a good first step....
applying suction is almost always my second step...
after that, i forget


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 5, 2018)

90% of the time we smoke regular old school joints rolled up in regular old job 1.25 papers. If we feel like kief we sprinkle it over a base on the bubbler, hash we just use one of the old school screened pipes or knives, love hash off knives but it is a hassle.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 5, 2018)

My pyrex water bong is good for when i am in a rush. Joints are good for the lake, BBQ's and bonfires. I have taken a liking to grav labs steamroller here lately. It's really smooth because of the design. When I'm wading a stream fishing i have a old wooden bowl with a lid that you slide over the bowl. I diversify. lol


----------



## nrutherford (May 12, 2018)

Lots of good answers here. Personally, I don't like anything too harsh so I like a water pipe with some good filtration, maybe even chilled so it's nice and smooth. I bought my first Nucleus bong from Smoky Mountain recently and I really like it. 

I do also roll the occasional joint when I'm out and about but that's just because I can't carry a bong around with me wherever I go!


----------



## Weed597 (May 15, 2018)

I mostly smoke blunts but I'll roll a j when I don't have any. Pipes is the last resort.


----------

